# Resolution to "Low Oil Pressure - Stop Engine" Light?



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there alindsay,

I'm sorry to hear of this repeat concern. Has this concern been resolved? Please feel free to follow up with us regarding your dealership visit. Also if you have any other questions or concerns please don't hesitate to contact us. Thank you. 

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I had this problem on my second day in service. I received some pretty on target advice from our forum and It was an easy fix. However this burst my new car bubble although I do have some new smell left!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy, correct me if I'm mis-remembering, but wasn't your problem a bad sensor? It sounds to me like OP is having the same problem.


----------



## alindsay (Jun 26, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I had this problem on my second day in service. I received some pretty on target advice from our forum and It was an easy fix. However this burst my new car bubble although I do have some new smell left!


I would love to know what it was that you fixed, so that I can mention it to the service department. As I said, I have searched this forum and others and have not seen anyone actually say "This is what it was and how it was fixed".


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I didn't get a R/O and this service wasn't listed at the 'My Chevrolet' site but I thought it was a bad sending unit. Without seeing the paperwork I just don't know for sure?


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I would think it's a bad sensor. More than likely it has a dead spot in the resistance range which triggers the warning. If it goes away after the car is warmed up and no issues after a warm restart I would have them change it.


----------



## alindsay (Jun 26, 2012)

The low oil pressure seems to be resolved. They said that the oil life was far past needing to be changed, even though the oil life sensor said I was ok. Apparently, I got some non-synthetic oil and it caused the problem. I was told to always use synthetic. Couple months and LOTs of miles and the light hasn't shown up again yet. 

The other car - the temperature control was "fixed" a month ago, according to my dealership. It's not fixed. The fan is very variable. We get in the car and it starts as low, instead of high, in 100 degree weather. Then we go into the sun and it suddenly blasts. You turn it warmer, the fan slows then a few seconds later, goes back to high. Or it doesn't come on when it should. 

We will be getting rid of both of our cruzes very soon. I already have a buyer for one of them. The main reasons that I picked this car, and bought two, was because of the auto lock, auto temp, remote start, etc. I can't use the auto lock because I don't trust it after it locked my children in the car with the KEYS IN IT. I repeatedly had to turn off, and restart my car because no one could tell me what was wrong (if it was the oil life, then the sensor is not correct). The auto temp control doesn't work/is almost worthless in one of the cars, which renders auto start (to cool it down) pointless. Example: I had to turn it up to 88 just to get the fan to slow down, when I went to auto start it, the car didn't cool because it stayed at 88. The radio doesn't work with android, you have to control it from the phone, not the radio/steering wheel controls. 

All of the features that made it a luxury vehicle and not just any 4 door family car are bugged or can't be used. I would have been better off buying something for a few thousand more.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I had mine go off when it was wet out just after an oil change. It never did it again even tho the next day the car went back to the dealer for other unrelated issues. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

